# Flugpunkte in Nordend



## Pownder (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo WoW ler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht und alle Flugpunkte in Nordend aufglistet.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Liste müßte eigentlich komplett sein.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*Flugpunkte in Nordend*

*Heulender Fjord ( Level 68 – 72 )*
*Horde*
	Neu Agamand
	Hafen der Vergeltung / auch Zeppelin nach Unterstadt
	Apothekerlager
	Lager der Winterhufe
*Allianz*
	Valgarde / auch Schiff zum Hafen von Menethil
	Westwacht
	Fort Wildervar
*Neutral*
	Kamagua / Schildkröte nach Hafen Moa`Ki ( Drachenöde )

*Boreanische Tundra ( Level 68 – 72 )*
*Horde*
	Kriegshymnenfeste / auch Zeppelin nach Ogrimmar
	Taunka`Le
	Außenposten Bor`Gorok
*Allianz*
	Valianzfeste / auch Schiff nach Sturmwind
	Landebahn Kurbelzisch
*Neutral*
	Unu`Pe / Schildkröte nach Hafen Moa`Ki ( Drachenöde )
	Bernsteinflöz
	Transitusschild

*Drachenöde ( Level 71 – 74 )*
*Horde*
	Gallgrimm
	Agamars Hammer
	Vorposten der Kor`Kron
*Allianz*
	Feste Wintergarde
	Sternenruh
	Feste Fordragon
*Neutral*
	Hafen Moa`Ki  / Schildkröte nach Unu`Pe ( Boreanische Tundra ) und Kamagua ( Heulender Fjord )
	Würmruhtempel

*Grizzlyhügel  ( Level 73 – 75 )*
*Horde*
	Burg Siegeswall
	Camp Oneqwah
*Allianz*
	Ammertannhütte
	Lager der Westfallbrigade

*Sholazarbecken ( Level 75 – 78 )*
*Neutral*
	Flußnabel
	Nessingwarys Basislager

*Zul`Drak ( Level 74 – 77 )*
*Neutral*
	Lichtbresche
	Die schwarze Wacht
                Die Argentumwache
                Zim`Torga
                Dubra`Jin

*Kristallsangwald ( Level 74 – 76 )*
*Horde*
	Sonnenhäschers Schar
*Allianz*
	Windläufers Warte
*Neutral*
	Dalaran ( Hauptstadt )

*Die Sturmgipfel ( Level 76 – 80 )*
*Horde*
	Camp Tunka`Lo
	Absturzstelle Grom`Ash
*Allianz*
	Eisfestung
*Neutral*
	K3
	Dun Niffelem
	Bergfels`Zuflucht
	Ulduar

*Eiskrone ( Level 77 – 80 )*
*Neutral*
                Argentum Vorhut
                Kreuzfahrerturm
	Todesanhöhe
	Das Schattengewölbe


----------



## RoFu (14. Januar 2009)

argentumvorhut und kreuzfahrerturm sind eiskrone^^


----------



## Pownder (14. Januar 2009)

Danke für die Infos.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt wird es dann ja wohl stimmen.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (15. Januar 2009)

Nicht schlecht aber könntest noch http://www.buffed.de/page/3783 erwähnen da ist es in Bunt und Farbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: das is auch net schlecht :  http://wowsource.4players.de/wotlk_karte_nordend.php


----------



## lisa0710 (15. Januar 2009)

Ich bin noch neu in Nordend: kannst  Du mir genau sagen, WO in Nesingwarys Basislager der fp ist? Habe ihn nicht sofort gefunden und es hatte gerade von stärkeren allies gewimmelt....http://www.buffed.de/forum/style_emoticons/buffed/dance.gif


----------



## Nalumis (16. Januar 2009)

Der Flugpunkt bei Nesingwary wird erst freigeschaltet, nachdem du die ersten paar Quests dort gemacht hast. Es gibt noch mehr Flugpunkte, die erst nach ein paar Quests verfügbar werden, z. B. das Schattengewölbe in der Eiskrone.


----------

